# twill sitich pro



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

hello again
Has anyone used twill sitich pro? I was thinking of getting it just wanted to know if anyone had it.

thanks Rob


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Do a search, there has been several threads on it. I'm using it, it's not the most intuitive program and there is no documentation. Otherwise, it's very handy.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm also looking to purchase this software. I did do a search and only found one post on the subject from you tfalk. I'm not real good with my corel program and I understand you must first put the image in corel first and then send it to cut studio. How is this done? do you save it in a certain format? or what? 
I called and talked to someone at imprintables and they told me I need a plug in. What and where do I get a plug in and how do I know if I already have it? I hate the thought of buying another program I can't figure out how to use.
Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You only need the plug in if you are using Cut Studio... Otherwise you would export the design to a format that your cutter software recognizes. The Cut Studio plug-in is just a simple 1 click jump/import that makes things easier...

Before I bought TSP, I tried using just jpg images and importing them into both cutstudio and my other embroidery program. I was never able to get both the applique fabric and the stitching to be exactly the same. I found that by using Corel, TSP and Cutstudio, I was able to consistantly get all the pieces to line up perfectly. There may be a better/faster/easier way but I haven't found one yet... If you follow the mini-tutorial I posted previously, at least you can see the process I use and how the pieces flow together.

Any questions, just ask....


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't have it, but I did get an email the other day saying that it was currently on sale. It was like $300 bucks cheaper than what it normally is if I remember correctly. 

I had been looking at it pretty hard and then I got DecoStudio, which actually does applique's for me and I can send the file to my cutter because DS is integrated into Corel. 

If I need more Applique' power, I think I'll go ahead and finally invest in the Ioline 300.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been using TSP for a few months now and it's paid for itself already. I love this program and so does my embroiderer!

Stahls is currently running a special on it at $499 (regular price $799).


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, Now I am totally confuse please help me if you can. I purchase TSP and a GX 24 a few months ago. I was under the impression that I could get vector art to use with the TSP or cutstudio. Is this not the case? Do i have to have coreldraw to use with this? If so please tell me which I need. OMG, I am so disappointed. I have been so busy with embroidery orders that i have not had the time to play around with the cutter and Software. 

Carolyn


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Carolyn,

Cut Studio will import vector files as long as they are particular release levels. It apparently won't import Illustrator files unless they are version 7 or 8 - anything newer and it usually won't recognize them.

TSP says it can import AI, EMF, WMF, DXF or PLT files. I haven't tried AI files, I've been exporting out of Corel as PLT files and that works.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Tfalk, Ok what do you mean by release level. Sorry for my dumbness here! Corel Draw has version x4 and I don't see any other version available. I think corel draw would be the software of choice for me. Adobe Illustrator not in my sights right now. Do you know if x4 is compatible with cut studio. I have been reading other post and apparently there is an update but it is for x3. 

Carolyn


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

When you export a .AI file from Corel, it will ask you what Adobe Illustrator Release Level you want the file to be compatible with... Apparently Cut Studio recognizes Illustrator Release 7 or 8 files and may not recognize the new versions.

I'm using Corel X3 myself. The plug in that comes with Cut Studio says it will work with Corel up to release X3. It may or may not work with X4, I can't answer that because I don't have a copy of X4. I bought X3 specifically because it said the Cut Studio plug in would work with it... (and it was cheaper )

If you are using X4, you should be able to export your designs as .AI release 7 or 8 files, then import them into Cut Studio and it *should* recognize them... TSP should also be able to import them and then you can convert them to applique designs.


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

We also just purchased TSP and a GX24, it's coming on Monday. I was told I can use my sign software ( Flexi) 
as long I export it as a PLT, AI or DXF file it will work. they guaranteed it.

I'm just a little skeptical on how well the GX24 cuts twill.
any comments or tips?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

tsquared said:


> I'm just a little skeptical on how well the GX24 cuts twill. Any comments or tips?


You will need to play with the offset function to find the best setting. The offset controls how much of an overlap their is on the corners. If it's too small, you will get small edges that don't completely cut. 

Once you get the settings down, the GX24 does very nicely on vinyl and twill. I knew nothing about the machine before I bought mine and I had it cutting within an hour. I had my first design done with TSP, cut and stitched the first day.


----------



## tsquared (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Ted 

yes we've been cutting vinyl since 1984, had problems with cutting twill , that's why we purchased the gx24. We're under the gun...first applique job and it's due for delivery next week.

appreciate the tip


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Twill stitch pro will accept PLT files - you can export out of the Roland Cut Studio as a PLT or even out of Cadworxlive.com 

I have a webinar on TSP coming up on the 12th: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/preferred-vendor-introductions/t70407-2.html#post444960


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

The GX-24 cuts twill with no problems!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> you can *export out of the Roland Cut Studio as a PLT* or even out of Cadworxlive.com


Josh, I sent you a PM about this. Can you post how? I do not see any export function in Cut Studio. The Save As function only allows you to save as a .CST file.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Marcelo,

When you create your file with TSP, do you convert to a twill stitch, or an applique stitch. If you use a twill stitch, do you adjust any of the property settings, density, inset, etc.?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

fc said:


> Marcelo,
> 
> When you create your file with TSP, do you convert to a twill stitch, or an applique stitch. If you use a twill stitch, do you adjust any of the property settings, density, inset, etc.?
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Since I am mainly using TSP for jerseys crests, numbers and name plates, I convert to a twill stitch and yes, I also adjust the settings.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

tfalk said:


> Josh, I sent you a PM about this. Can you post how? I do not see any export function in Cut Studio. The Save As function only allows you to save as a .CST file.


Sorry about the late reply - I was wrong on this one. You cannot export from Cut Studio as a PLT. So you would need to have Corel, Illustrator, Cadworx or another design software with this capability.

You can import PLT, but not export in Cut Studio.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Josh, thought I was missing something. It would certainly be a nice feature if Roland were to add it... I always start in Corel so I have the original to work with.


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

Josh,
Do Cut Studio and Twill Stitch Pro only work with CorelDraw up to X3. I can't find the full version of X3 with the VBA files anywhere. I emailed you last week about equipment and packages, but maybe that's moot without CorelDraw X3. Don't think I want to monkey around to get X4 to work with everything.
- Karen


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

krol said:


> Josh,
> Do Cut Studio and Twill Stitch Pro only work with CorelDraw up to X3. I can't find the full version of X3 with the VBA files anywhere. I emailed you last week about equipment and packages, but maybe that's moot without CorelDraw X3. Don't think I want to monkey around to get X4 to work with everything.
> - Karen


Cut Studio will work as a standalone program or as a plug in for X3 or X4.

The Twill Stitch Pro is a stand alone program that accepts any PLT file, so it is not specific to any version of Corel since you can export the PLT format out of any version of Corel.

Just got back in the office from the Orlando show yesterday afternoon, so I am working through my emails


----------



## krol (Feb 15, 2009)

Josh,
Thanks for the info. So Cut Studio will work as a plug in for CorelDraw X4? I thought I read on this forum that users couldn't get it to work as a plug in. Just want to make sure. 
- Karen
P.S. I realized after I sent the email that you were probably at the Orlando show.


----------

